# I think my gourami is sick! HELPPP!



## KathrynGaines00 (Sep 24, 2010)

So i got two golden gouramis a week or so ago that live in my 29 gallon along with five tiger barbs and they seemed to be fine but yesterday and today one of my gouramis seems to be less active and has a darkish substance growing around the top of his mouth and further back stopping a lil past his eyes. I noticed this dark coloring right after I bought him. Both gouramis have this coloring or substance on them so maybe its just how they look, idk. Its only noticable when you look closely. Maybe he has velvet? I read gouramis sometimes get velvet, (not sure exactly what velvet is). Maybe i'm paranoid and it's just his coloring maybe? Whatever it is I wanna know soon so i dont have a floater  They both eat fine, though.

Questions

-Are gouramis seceptible to any certain kinds of diseases? If so what do you think he may have?

-What should I buy to cure him if he has a disease?

-What should I look out for with gouramis?


Thankyou for reading.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

How dark is it? Does it sort of come out of the fish's body or does it seem part of the scales? Is there any way you could take a picture of it to show us?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> gouramis seceptible to any certain kinds of diseases


Look up "dwarf gourami disease" Golds don't qualify as dwarfs as they are a color morph of the 3 spot, but they are likely coming from the same asian farms. Also I've heard of flukes and internal parasite occurring in gouramis. Any fish that likes to eat bugs and worms is a possible host of internal parasites. Look for sunken bellies in fish that are eating greedily.


----------



## KathrynGaines00 (Sep 24, 2010)

*reply*

sbetsy- its on the outside of him, like on his scales. And i'll try to get an up close of it


----------



## KathrynGaines00 (Sep 24, 2010)

*reply*

emc7- it could be any of those things. But theres no way to tell for sure unless I take him to the pet store and see what they think. Would one type of medication take car of all those things? Or will I have to find out exactly what it is and get a certain kind of medication?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You want the right med. Meds that attack a lot of things at once are really hard on fish.


----------



## KathrynGaines00 (Sep 24, 2010)

ok thankyou for ur answers!


----------

